# Aftermarket headunit installation troubles



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

I've tried about 5 separate times trying to get my alpine single din installed, using the gmos044 and the aswc, my issue is I cannot get the oem screen to work. 
When I first tried to install I had just done what I've always done with aftermarket headunits connect and solder the corresponding colors. originally I had cut the little ring terminal on the ground wire on the gmos, and tied it in with the other 2 ground wires, as plugging it into the 44pin connection is going to get your body ground. The radio powers on, all speakers work steering wheel volume, seek up/down and source work. The end call and call buttons do not work tho and no oem screen. 
My following attemps have been taking all the harnesses apart and rewiring and reading the gmos instructions and noticed that ground ring terminal needs to be grounded to the radio chassis so I soldered a new one on and tried that. Again everything works but no oem screen. 
Really quite frustrating not sure if the aswc isn't detecting the alpine radio correctly to not allow the call/end call Bluetooth buttons to not work but without the "off hook" as per instructions working you cannot get the oem screen to work. Another theory I have is looking at pictures people have posted on the forum of them with a aftermarket headunit all have the little oem screen, and I have the touchscreen with the pioneer upgrade and maybe the kit isn't compatible with that, but I don't recall any limitations on the gmos, only pre requisite was for factory steering wheel controls to get the aswc and screen to work.

Really would like to get my alpine and the oem screen working, I cannot stand the mylink radio so many bugs with it.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

giantsfan10 said:


> I've tried about 5 separate times trying to get my alpine single din installed, using the gmos044 and the aswc, my issue is I cannot get the oem screen to work.
> When I first tried to install I had just done what I've always done with aftermarket headunits connect and solder the corresponding colors. originally I had cut the little ring terminal on the ground wire on the gmos, and tied it in with the other 2 ground wires, as plugging it into the 44pin connection is going to get your body ground. The radio powers on, all speakers work steering wheel volume, seek up/down and source work. The end call and call buttons do not work tho and no oem screen.
> My following attemps have been taking all the harnesses apart and rewiring and reading the gmos instructions and noticed that ground ring terminal needs to be grounded to the radio chassis so I soldered a new one on and tried that. Again everything works but no oem screen.
> Really quite frustrating not sure if the aswc isn't detecting the alpine radio correctly to not allow the call/end call Bluetooth buttons to not work but without the "off hook" as per instructions working you cannot get the oem screen to work. Another theory I have is looking at pictures people have posted on the forum of them with a aftermarket headunit all have the little oem screen, and I have the touchscreen with the pioneer upgrade and maybe the kit isn't compatible with that, but I don't recall any limitations on the gmos, only pre requisite was for factory steering wheel controls to get the aswc and screen to work.
> ...


*As far as I can tell, research wise, you have the right harness for the Pioneer system, the only likely issue is something somewhere is crossed or not hooked up...even though you do seem knowledgeable in car system installation...even the best of us make mistakes, that we can't seem to find. If you're absolutely sure everything is 100% correct...perhaps the harness is bad? Since some functions work, maybe it's possible only certain wires aren't working properly causing your issues.*


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You may have a pin in the GMOS 044 that has pushed in and is not making a connection properly .. check to see that all of the pins are at equal lenths and do fit correctly ..this has been reported in the past with this type of harness and interface .


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

I checked the pins this past weekend, as that was one of the things I read on here that someone else was having issues with aswell.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You sure do like tearing into your dashboard . Time to pull out the schematics and wiring diagrams to study .


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Your first problem is using the ASWC. You need to use the PAC SWIRC. At my shop we wont even install the ASWC, its a pos. I think you are also having a problem with can. Some times you need to let the CAN go to sleep before allowing a new module to communicate. I cant stand Metra interface stuff it always has quirky problems.

If I was working on it I would start with a RP5-GM41


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

i actually was thinking of getting the pac harness's but another 200$ makes me think a loc would have to do. highly doubt it but the pac swirc wouldnt be compatable with the gmos would it?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Seem to be having problems plugging in my 25 pin parallel printer connector into my new computer with nothing but USB ports in it. Not only the wiring, but the hardware and software data interface.

When we ordered a million microcontrollers, not only did we get a darn good price, but altered the pinouts and put our own stock number on it. Namely to keep the competition from copying it. Would take hundreds of man hours to figure out exactly what they are doing.

If a vehicle doesn't have what I like, just keep on looking, back in the good old days, could legally customized your own vehicle, this is another one for the history books.

Ha, can always hang a Playboy centerfold over that mylink radio.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Did you attach the ground wire to the case of the radio?

I've seen a few overlook that with the metra adaptor.

Without that, it doesn't work properly, screen wont turn on.

*Edi*: I just reread your post, I had missed that you have the Pioneer unit. I don't have immediate experience with that, so I'll bow out of this now.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> If I was working on it I would start with a RP5-GM41


From what I can tell, using the PAC harnesses you will not retain the factory screen like you can with the Metra.

If that matters to you, then keep that in mind, otherwise, the PAC might work well too.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

nybble said:


> Did you attach the ground wire to the case of the radio?
> 
> I've seen a few overlook that with the metra adaptor.
> 
> ...





nybble said:


> From what I can tell, using the PAC harnesses you will not retain the factory screen like you can with the Metra.
> 
> If that matters to you, then keep that in mind, otherwise, the PAC might work well too.


yeah i stated that i tried grounding to the headunit.

i noticed that about the pac to after i had replied on here about using their harness with the metra. no point in buying the pac when the metra one is getting me in the same end result as the pac would.


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

No matter what you do with the GMOS-044, the start call button will always initiate onstar commands. If your head unit doesn't have a mute wire, it will also shut off the head unit. Setup does have some quirks for sure, but the PAC adapters will not retain the upper factor screen, which means no vehicle settings, and a useless blank screen (not that the info it does display after the retrofit is very important). 

Sorry, I guess I'm not being much more helpful than _mine works, yours should too!_. All I remember is having to fiddle a bit to get the ASWC-1 linked to the proper code on my head unit (a JVC)...other than that, no issues after a year. A lot of people on this forum seem to be very against retrofitting an aftermarket head unit, even more so with the Metra / Axxess parts, but I would not have it any other way. The factory radio on models with the monochrome display is useless garbage, and the radio on on the color MyLink models is also getting dated feature wise. So there's that, and an aftermarket radio also gives you actual pre-amp outputs, and crossover / EQ settings that be adjusted on the head unit.


----------



## Merc21 (Aug 2, 2016)

Im not sure how helpful this is now but the GMOS-044 does not retain the lcd screen you need the GMOS-045 in order to do that


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

Merc21 said:


> Im not sure how helpful this is now but the GMOS-044 does not retain the lcd screen you need the GMOS-045 in order to do that


You need the GMOS-045....I just put one in my Cruze......Not that difficult just not much room for it.


----------



## HurikaneDrew (Jul 7, 2014)

Your first mistake was cutting the ring terminal off that ground wire from the GMOS-044. That ring terminal is supposed to be grounded to the back of your stereo with a screw in order to make the screen you want to turn on to work


----------



## rohan26may (Jul 18, 2017)

My Cruze has MyLink and I am looking to get a new Pioneer system.

As I understand from this thread, Axxess GMOS045 + ASWC-1 can help me retain all Settings, Chimes, Steering wheel controls plus the MyLink screen as well.

The question is then what all this MyLink can be used for??? The Aux, USB ports, Radio antenna would already have been taken up by the new Head Unit.

Please explain. Would also be helpful if somebody could share some snapshots of such setup.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What year make and model cruzen do you have @rohan26may ?


----------



## rohan26may (Jul 18, 2017)

brian v said:


> What year make and model cruzen do you have @*rohan26may* ?


@brian v Its 2015 Cruze LTZ with MyLink looking as follows,















What I need to understand is - Is it worth retaining MyLink with Axxess GMOS045 + ASWC-1 OR I could go with PAC RP5-GM41 which is a cheaper option???


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

@rohan26may your query for keeping the mylink is a bit of a stretch and may not be possible if you introduce an aftermarket 2 din reciever .

http://Installer.com


----------



## rohan26may (Jul 18, 2017)

Let me restrict my query.

If I go with Axxess GMOS045 + ASWC-1 then would I be able to see/manage HVAC controls and Vehicle Settings with MyLink screen?


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

rohan26may said:


> let me restrict my query.
> 
> If i go with axxess gmos045 + aswc-1 then would i be able to see/manage hvac controls and vehicle settings with mylink screen?


yes....!!!


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

MB2014LT2 said:


> yes....!!!


And you will keep your back up camera if you have one...


----------



## rohan26may (Jul 18, 2017)

MB2014LT2 said:


> And you will keep your back up camera if you have one...


Great to know this. Only thing, I am not able to find out any pictures or videos of such working setup on the internet which is making me concerned


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

rohan26may said:


> Great to know this. Only thing, I am not able to find out any pictures or videos of such working setup on the internet which is making me concerned


It is the same set up used and I have not had any issues.


----------

